# Fax at least 5 Resumes per day



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

For the past 2 days I have done this. Plan to do it indefinately until I find a job :stu


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey, good job... sounds like an excellent idea! and good luck on the job search!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, good luck with the job search!


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

any hits yet?


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Fax at least 5 Resumes per day*



Blue Oval said:


> any hits yet?


only one so far. Ive had a few interviews which all ended seemingly well and they said they would contact me back either way. None of them did. Confidence killer I tell ya. I have a second interview for a sales position for big Insurance company AON. But other than that, nothing. :sigh


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Fax at least 5 Resumes per day*



mobile363 said:


> Blue Oval said:
> 
> 
> > any hits yet?
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

I got the job at AON 

So excited you cannot believe. Should be a great job. Potential for big $


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright! Way to go! Congratulations! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

cool whats the job aboot?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations! :boogie 

When do you start?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Fax at least 5 Resumes per day*



Blue Oval said:


> cool whats the job aboot?


It's about making big money! :lol


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Fax at least 5 Resumes per day*



Blue Oval said:


> cool whats the job aboot?


Selling insurance, collecting insurance payments, settling claims. Lots of driving around, staying in hotels, that sort of thing


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome, congratulations!! it gives me hope when i have to start job hunting.. yah!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Fax at least 5 Resumes per day*



mobile363 said:


> Blue Oval said:
> 
> 
> > cool whats the job aboot?
> ...


Cool!

gerard


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

im still not 100% sure this is the job for me. :con


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Fax at least 5 Resumes per day*



mobile363 said:


> im still not 100% sure this is the job for me. :con


Exploring your options and opportunities is a step in finding what's right for you. Try it for a while and see what happens. If not, good luck continuing to search!

gerard


----------

